# Transfer Utilities Process - after home purchase



## misanimmer (Jun 28, 2018)

We are completing our home purchase in the next several weeks. We will need to transfer the utilities to our names from the previous owners. Our useless real estate agents said they can do this for us but of course want to charge several hundred EURO’s, is this process challenging for someone with no Italian? Does anyone know what the process is?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I doubt you're really transfering. I'd expect the old owners to close the contracts (assuming there is one active) . You would then activate a new one.

https://www.servizioelettriconazionale.it/it-IT/contratto/nuovo

That webpages explains the various choices with ENEL for electricity. It's in Italian but maybe Google Chrome can handle things for you.

If you're near an ENEL shop you can go in and hope somebody speaks English. 

But if you follow the link above you can do most/all of it online. Still in Italian but at least online you can have a translator webpage open

The other utilities depend. Water service is very local and you'll likely need to go into the local office. Gas you'll likely have a choice of providers. Again you may need to go into the office.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

A while back now (2011), but all of our utilities were transferred. Apart from the water, whereby we had to go into the office, electric, phone, LPG gas and house tax (ICI at the time) were done by our nice agent at no extra cost.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I think you would need a very trusting seller these days. It's easy enough for the buyer to just forget to change things and the seller ends up with a bill.

The other thing is if the house is empty most people today are turning off the power and gas. I was looking yesterday and Enel charges €10 a month just to provide power to second homes. If the house is closed not much point paying that money. Gas also has a min price every billing period.


----------

